
Sky Drone Demonstrates Bvlos Flight with a Yuneec H520 over 4G/LTE - SkyDrone
https://www.skydrone.aero/blogs/news/bvlos-flight-with-a-yuneec-h520-and-sky-drone-4g-lte-upgrade
======
kozen23
Great video.

